# Prayers Are With You All



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Stay safe. Hang in there.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Yep...what he said.

Hoping to hear from Dogg and the dogg pound soon.....including the 4 legged members.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The news up that way looks horrible. Hope everyone is alright.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Will probably take a while. News reported 60% of New Jersey state had lost power.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well we got our butts whooped a little but we're pretty much okay. We had ALOT of flooding and wind damage. The "EYE" came ashore in Ventnor which is about 30 miles away from us. We were averaging 2 inches of rain an hour. I hope EVERYONE effected by this fares well.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Good to here all is well there. Have been watching coverage on what NJ has been thru. Way worse than anything I've ever seen hit us. Patience and time. And a lot of prayers.

Women...can't live with em...can't live without em, eh?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks Thrifty, Like I said, we got hit hard and it was bad but NOTHING like it is up north.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Good to hear that at least you are safe Mr Dogg. My thoughts and prayers are with all in your area, what a horrible disaster.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks AJ. Here are some recent pics. For all you Surf Slingers that are familiar with Povert Beach and The Cove in Cape May, you can see the impact that Sandy has left us with.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Here are some more. The building in these pictures is The Cove resturant on Second Ave in Cape May.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

We still dont have power, heat.. Just candles...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hang in there park.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

We stayed at the Jetty Motel (seen in the background) 3 weeks ago. Good to see its still there. Hey Ruddedogg, what are the chances that Jim's will have bait (clams/bunker) this weekend?


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

If you plan to get anywhere in that area... plan on living in that area... they wont let anyone in unless they have an ID showing they live in that location...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Actually Cape May, according to a PD spokesperson, is "open for business." Aside from some back bay flooding and beach overwash, Cape May came thru the storm pretty well comparatively speaking. I guess we're lucky that there is at least someplace along the entire Jersey Shore that can say that.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hey Phillyguy, sorry for the late response. I am honestly not sure. have had a lot going on and BossDogg is in the hospital again. So I have been dealing with that.


----------

